# Toro’s 100% sold out and it’s barely October. Anyone know what’s up?



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi all,

I’ve been searching for virtually any model 2-stage Toro in the state of Colorado, but they’re completely sold out everywhere.

The various Home Depot’s have no information about new stock coming in either. And I can’t find any for sale online anywhere in the country.

Did I miss the boat, or am I still too early?
Or are these still Covid related delays?

Lowe’s has a bunch of Ariens, but I really don’t want to go down that route.

Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It appears container ships are anchored off shore .... Can't unload them.

Factory's overseas effected with covid, parts scarce, etc ...

Might want to consider picking up a used to get you through, then keep it as a backup.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

and, a quality used one can actually be your forever blower!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

My local HD isn't sold out. 39 Toros two stages available within 24 hrs, 10 on the floor.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I was my local Home Depot over the weekend. They had 3 or 4 two stage blowers and only 1 single stage. 
I suspect availability is going to get a lot worse before it get better.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

It will be hit or miss, depending on the supply chain in your area. I know they only had one or two SMALL single stages at my HD the other day. They were on display, and I did not notice anything else still in its box.


----------



## PApiper (Oct 3, 2021)

The HD's in my area have 2 or 3 Toro blowers at the most on display. As of a week ago anyway.

I have a small property so I settled on a single stage Toro. Wanted the 824QXE for the stronger engine, but they have not shown as in stock on the HD website at all since I've been looking. The 724QXE has been in and out of stock so I settled for that one when it showed back up. I didn't want to wait for the 824 and then find the 724 to eventually not be available at all. Grabbed what I could when it was there. My 724 was delivered last week.

I agree with others since the supply chains are all screwed up (for whatever reason) it's going to be hit or miss. I think this supply chain fiasco is going to get worse before it gets better for all kinds of things.


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

I saw 20 some snowblowers in Summit Co. at the Lowes.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I just checked my local Home Depot and Lowes and both have plenty of stock [11 different machines at Home Depot], not sure if this is going to be a regional issue but if there is a shortage it hasn't hit Western Connecticut as of yet. The prices on the new ones seem very high to me, but I have noticed used machine prices ticking up slowly [beyond just the getting close to winter price increases]. So good or bad it seems my habit of buying and refurbishing "lost causes" seems to continue to pay dividends for me.


----------



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> My local HD isn't sold out. 39 Toros two stages available within 24 hrs, 10 on the floor.


Do you mind sharing which state you live in? The HD website is a little tricky to search nationwide, but I may see if an out of state store can ship one to me. Thanks!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Can you not order from HD and they will ship one to your local store ?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Upstate NY near Oneonta.


----------



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Can you not order from HD and they will ship one to your local store ?


Unfortunately not – on the HD website, you have to buy directly from a specific store.

For example, here is the model I want. It’s not available in stores, can’t be shipped to a store, and can’t be shipped to your home: Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE 28 in. 302cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-38841 - The Home Depot

And nobody at HD knows if/when they would get any new ones in stock.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Coloradoblower said:


> Unfortunately not – on the HD website, you have to buy directly from a specific store.
> 
> For example, here is the model I want. It’s not available in stores, can’t be shipped to a store, and can’t be shipped to your home: Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE 28 in. 302cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-38841 - The Home Depot
> 
> And nobody at HD knows if/when they would get any new ones in stock.


You think a nation wide company would be able to distribute from other stores to fill orders . Throw a blower FOB and just sent it to where it's needed .
I know many times at Stihl if a dealer was needing a certain piece of equipment other dealers who had stock would sell to them.

I wonder if there is a certain chain of command you can get hold of and have this done ?
Buy from the store in NY online and tell them to ship it and see what happens.
I'm not one for accepting "no" very easy....lol


----------



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

Update: I purchased the _last_ Toro of any model in the state of Colorado today! 

I finally got hold of an HD manager, he showed me HD’s inventory system, revealing that there are ZERO Toro’s in Colorado, and _zero_ on order anywhere in a 500 mile radius at any store.

His opinion is that Toro has a manufacturing problem, and that more Toro’s won’t be in stores before 2022, if not the 2022/2023 season.

Crazy!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Great ! , are they shipping it to your store ?


----------



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Great ! , are they shipping it to your store ?


They actually had one on a pallet stored away in the lumber department, for some reason. Sounds like it got put in the wrong place, which is why it hadn’t been sold yet, and so I was able to take it home with me. 

It’s not the exact model I wanted (824 OE) and I was hoping for a 26 or 28, but it’s a truly beautiful looking machine.

Compared to our ancient Craftsman, the engine is 2x the power, and much bigger beefier tires, so I’m confident this will make winters easier.

I am a happy guy today!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Awesome ! I just replaced an old 27" machine with a 24" (not Toro) and I like the narrow machine . Easier to get thru tight places and I think easier to handle.
I think that machine will have you smiling during a CO blizzard


----------



## pockytrader (Sep 7, 2021)

Coloradoblower said:


> It’s not the exact model I wanted (824 OE


Have the same Power Max 824 OE. Got it in July, after prices had already started rising. Took over a month to ship, due to dwindling inventories.


----------



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Awesome ! I just replaced an old 27" machine with a 24" (not Toro) and I like the narrow machine . Easier to get thru tight places and I think easier to handle.
> I think that machine will have you smiling during a CO blizzard


Yes I think it will serve me well. Our winters are second only to Canadian winters!


----------



## Coloradoblower (Oct 11, 2021)

pockytrader said:


> Have the same Power Max 824 OE. Got it in July, after prices had already started rising. Took over a month to ship, due to dwindling inventories.


And here I am thinking I was clever buying in October. Guess I really was behind the curve this year!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Hopefully the 'manufacturing problem' doesn't extend to the construction or components of the machine.


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

*edit


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Went through the same experience in the Denver area beginning in July! I was initially looking for a Toro 824 as well. HD was just beginning to get some machines but they were all Troy-Bilts, a few CubCadets 2x's and Toro single stages. The Louisville HD claimed to have two Toro 824's but nobody could find them or even remember seeing them. Went to several Toro independent dealers who told me to order directly from Toro and list them as the receiving dealer. Trouble was Toro didn't know when they would be shipping. Lowes had plenty of Craftsman models and I was told they would be receiving Ariens shipments soon. Went to two independent Ariens dealers, both had no available machines (had sold their alotments by July!!!) and didn't know if they would be receiving any more. One actually suggested I buy from Lowes and bring it to him for any needed service. After lurking here, asking dumb questions, and learning the pros and cons of various manufacturers I went the Ariens route and ordered a Compact 24" from Lowes. Appears to be well made machine and just as "pretty" as the Toro in my opinion. It looks like a beast sitting next to my little Toro 2 stroke single stage. It probably won't snow now that I'm ready for it.


----------

